# Contador de 8 bits



## Daniela (Nov 19, 2005)

Alguien conoce un contador de 8 bits?? pero que ya sea la pastilla, es decir que no sea necesario armarlo con flip-flops. GRACIAS!


----------



## MaMu (Nov 19, 2005)

http://www.micrel.com/_PDF/HBW/sy10-100e016.pdf

http://www.semiconductors.philips.com/acrobat_download/datasheets/74F269_2.pdf

http://www.st.com/stonline/products/literature/ds/1987.pdf

http://www.semiconductors.philips.com/pip/74F269.html

Saludos


----------



## miqui123 (May 17, 2012)

Hay superficiales debe ser un poco caro ´por no ser comercial en mi país supongo


----------



## joelexel (May 17, 2012)

Esos contadore en argentina rondan los $300


----------

